# tailwheel holes???



## bigZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Any of you guys know what the 3 holes round the outside of the rear of the hub are for? Also curious how tire is inflated as I can only see a greese nipple on the other side? This is part of a plane am modeling, the only photo I have is badly out of focus.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lugnuts?


----------



## bigZ (Jan 5, 2008)

2 pics are confusing the matter am refering to the 3 small holes that appear on on the rear of the hub.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2008)

Crap, who knows. Where did you get the CGI pic?


----------



## bigZ (Jan 5, 2008)

Its my own. Just hobby stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

Some aircraft have solid rubber tail wheels. It might be a split rim and the bolts hold the 2 halves together while the grease fitting is for the axle. Just a guess here.


----------



## GaryMcL (Jan 7, 2008)

Did some digging around and it looks like your tailwheel is a Scott model 2000 that has a solid tire but I couldn't find a good drawing to upload.

The hub would be split with a front and back plate with through bolts holding the halves to to tire. The circles you see on the back of side would be the nut plates that the bolts thread into from the other side. The small circle in the center would be the threaded part of the nuts. You can see the bolt heads on the other side.

I think they are built with a bearing in the center so the grease fitting would be for the bearing.

The only 6x2.00 tires I found were solid not pneumatic.

FlyBoyJ would no doubt be able to clarify further.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Gary, Eric you guys hit it on the head. It's a split rim - the 3 bolts hold the assembly together. There's also 3 smaller holes that hold on the hub cap. Z - that's not a grease fitting but a schrader valve used to inflate the tire. That appears to be a Scott Tail Wheel.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Case closed, the jury can go home now...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, I knew hanging out at the CAF I would learn a thing or two.


----------



## bigZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Guys curiosty satisfied. Makes sense of the S = Solid on one side of the tyre and the 3 small holes are on show as the hub is attached to a fork.


----------

